# Accidents starting again



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi! My puppy is almost 6 months old. He stopped having accidents in the house about a month after we got him and knew to go to the door. In the past week or so, he has started having tiny accidents around the house. I noticed this started happening around the same time that he learned to lift his leg and has now been "marking" everywhere when we go on walks. He is not yet neutered - we are going to the vet tomorrow to schedule a date.

I know he is fully capable of holding his bladder, as he never has accidents in his crate. I have even seen him pee outside and then shortly after come inside and leave a tiny puddle, so I am sure it is not that he needs to go and can't hold it.

Has anyone else experienced this? Are these mini-accidents because he is trying to mark his territory indoors? Will it go away once he is neutered? For now, we are just continuing to praise him when he goes outside, but we are wondering how we can nip this behaviour in the bud.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello! I'd handle it exactly the same as you did originally, outside quick, lots of praise when he does it outside, cleaning up very thoroughly (a solution of biological washing liquid does the trick) and nothing negative. It's probably a surge of adolescent hormones coming in  Keep smiling, it will pass!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

You could try keeping him on a house lead attached to you for a couple of days - that way if you see him get a bit sniffy and beginning to maneuver into optimum leg cocking position you can quickly remove him outside with a pretty firm 'uhuh dirty dog'. we had a rescue dog who did this - but I only had to catch him in the act once and that was enough for him to remember that peeing happens outside even when you are are clever enough to be able to balance on three legs and pee.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Welcome to adolescence. It seems common right around then for the accidents to pop up. I think it's their way of reminding us to pay attention. I know I became more vigilant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fabular (Oct 3, 2014)

bearthecockapoo said:


> Has anyone else experienced this? Are these mini-accidents because he is trying to mark his territory indoors? Will it go away once he is neutered?


I think that might be it. He is a now an adolescent and hormones are kicking in. Have you observed leg-lifting as well? Our vet warned us that having accidents in the house is a possibility whenever the dog is not neutered. What did your vet say?


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

fabular said:


> I think that might be it. He is a now an adolescent and hormones are kicking in. Have you observed leg-lifting as well? Our vet warned us that having accidents in the house is a possibility whenever the dog is not neutered. What did your vet say?


Yes, he has been lifting his leg and marking outdoors. He has now been neutered and the accidents have mostly stopped, although it still does happen sometimes if we are not at our own house. I have been told that this is because he knows where the door is in our house, but he doesn't know where the door is in other places, so he doesn't know where to go. We have been praising every time he goes outside and take him out after every nap and meal. Any tips on dealing with this?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

bearthecockapoo said:


> Yes, he has been lifting his leg and marking outdoors. He has now been neutered and the accidents have mostly stopped, although it still does happen sometimes if we are not at our own house. I have been told that this is because he knows where the door is in our house, but he doesn't know where the door is in other places, so he doesn't know where to go. We have been praising every time he goes outside and take him out after every nap and meal. Any tips on dealing with this?



Beemer does the same thing. Though only in houses with other male dogs. I keep a very keen eye on him as he will sniff at something before he goes to mark it. If he sniff and he even ha a tiny hint of moving in that direction, I call out to him. Suffice it to say, we are still working on it
And I carry enzyme cleaner when we go out. Funny though he does not do this when we go to hotels or vacation homes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

